# What Kind Of Pants Do You Wear?



## ClintonTull (Dec 7, 2008)

i went to rural king got me the lightly baige painters pants. 
May run them through the wash with bleach to whiten them up some.
I bought the pollinator jacket from Mann Lake. I like it but the MED is to big. but o well.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

So is the material they use on painter's pants thicker or more sting proof than say jeans or something like that?
I am wondering why so many people choose the painter's pants.


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Probably because they can put them over the pants they are wearing.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I just wear jeans. Never really had a problem.


----------



## Jesse (May 15, 2006)

Wrangler's from walmart


----------



## Carl F (Aug 6, 2008)

I haven't heard of many stings on the lower half--especially through pants. The only ones I have gotten are from crawling bees that walk up my pant legs. The bees will usually go for your hands (because they are probably what is causing the offense by moving/rolling/pinching bees while you work) or they go for the head area if it is not protected by a veil. I think the reason most beeks wear coveralls or a certain pair of pants with their jacket is to protect the rest of their wardrobe. Some of what you can get on you when working the hive(s) does not come off easily, if at all, in the washing machine.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I go to my friendly neighborhood OSH store and get the white double knee painters pants. They are a heavy cotton fabric, and the knees (from mid thigh to mid shin) are double layer fabric. I've never gotten a sting thru them, and with the double knees fabric, I don't wear out the knees so bad. 

They also have a small sheath pocket on the right outer mid thigh area that holds a hive tool perfectly!


----------



## peletier (May 5, 2007)

It is the bagginess of the pants that gives the protection. Bees can sting through denim or painter's pants if the material is tight against your skin. Painter's pants especially are cut fuller and are not as tight. As my wife will tell you, I have skinny bird legs and no butt so regular jeans work fine for me.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

Ahh, this all makes sense. Its good to know, I have to pull our stuff together by this weekend so I guess I'll hit the store for pants.
I have cargo pants from American Eagle but I think the material is probably too thin, plus their cute and I really don't want to wreck them.
Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Tight ones! They used to be looser than they are now. Material doesn't stretch like it used to apparently.

Jeans, whatever brand is on sale that my wife gets for me. I have to wear 'office casual' at my day job, but my bee work is jean-time.


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

The same jeans I wear every day. Still wear the same size I've worn for years, they seem to be using a new size chart to manufacture by though, cause each new pair I get fits a little tighter than the last. But if I grease up real well, lay down, and exhale really hard I can almost zip them up.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

My wife wears the pants in my house thank you! 

Actually most of the season I wear jeans or BDU type pants. When I'm pulling honey in October or moving hives I usually wear a full suit. If you do take a sting in the pants a puff of smoke to alarm the mask odor will often prevent repeats.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

HAB,You and some of the teenage girls I see around!!


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Assuming this is a for when one works bees?

I do not care. But then again I forget to zip the hood about 50% of the time. I might wear two layers to rob in bad weather, but otherwise pay little attention to it. Of course, last night I had to worry about all those "pimples" around me crotch, thinking that I'd gotten the flesh eating bug at work (bad stuff). Then I remembered that they did not like having splits made.

When anyone comes over to help, they always get offered an old pair of scrubs that my wife has added elastic to the cuffs.


----------



## eri (Jun 16, 2008)

I keep an eye out at thrift shops for lightweight baggy pants with elastic waists with legs that are long enough to tuck into my socks or elastic cuffs. I know, not a fashion statement, but the bees don't seem to care. Got stung on the knee once while squatting down in jeans so don't wear them anymore, and the lightweight baggy pants are cooler.


----------



## mgmoore7 (Jul 6, 2007)

Baggy cargo pants. I will duct tape the cuffs if I am worried about the bees crawling up but it does not happen often. Every once in while I get stung through them.


----------



## rw3212 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Ya really*

I just can in from a quick job with mine. Still in my PJ bottoms and tee shirt with viel.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Levi 550's.

I wish I could fit into my old Z cavaricci jeans. I could ditch the rubber bands and just do the tight roll.


----------



## bnatural (Aug 10, 2008)

rw3212 said:


> I just can in from a quick job with mine. Still in my PJ bottoms and tee shirt with viel.


At 4:08 pm?


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

On a cold morning I might wear sweat pants, for comfort due to the cold, not because I need to protect my legs from stings. Ninety-nine percent of the time I wear what I always wear, shorts with an elastic waist-band. If I were still wearing the sweat pants after 10:00AM, I would be at risk for dehydration or heat stroke -- not a good thing, worse than getting lots of stings.


----------



## Matt NY (Jan 14, 2006)

I have some real thin cargo type pants that have a draw string around the ankle. I like them. 

I generally just do a fold and roll on any jeans I may have on. 

I have a pair of shorts that have a draw string around the legs, don't want any girls up there, cept the wife.

I also started working them with any old pair of shorts, but only on nice days and not when they are fiesty.


----------



## bigevilgrape (Aug 21, 2008)

do any of you use the things that cover your pants legs (i'd call them gaters, dunno what the catalogs call them) instead of duct tape cuffs, and tucking pant legs in?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Whatever jeans I happened to have on. I don't put anything on the cuffs unless I know I'll be working some hot bees for a long period of time.


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

i use one of those tyvek suits for cut outs and stuff, Bees just cant seen to get a good enough grip. As of yet never been stung through it.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Blue jeans when its cool, Tight legged shorts when its warm, and nothing if it is too hot. If I end up get'n stung "you know where" I just hurry home to the wife before the swelling goes down!:lpf:


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Jeans


----------



## Saltcreek (Jan 3, 2008)

Whit painter's pants and white work shirt. Because I don't want to get wax and propolis stains on the jeans. I started wearing a long white kitchen apron from Sam's club with front pockets. It takes most of the gunk from carrying hives and other stuff to keep the cloths clean longer.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah I was wondering about those aprons, I saw some in one of the catalogs but haven't heard if anyone was actually using them much.
It seems like it would be good to have one when you harvest the supers and save some wear and tear on your clothes.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

I wear anything white and cheap that I can find at Burk's Outlet. When they get to looking too dingy and the wife can't seem to get them clean, I toss em and buy another pair.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I never duct tape or tie off the cuffs of the pants unless I have a real hot hive. I don't use leggings or anything like that. The bee inspector around here tucks his cuffs into his socks but I've never had to do that either.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

Natalie,

I realize as a woman, your legs are probably no where near as hairy as mine, but I usually wear a jacket and shorts.

My legs are so hairy, that when a bee lands on them, they instantly think they are tangled in a spider web, and lose all interest in stinging - they are fighting for their life to get away, and they usually do get free before they sting me.

It is kind of funny actually.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

hmm, I could always stop shaving so the bees will stay away from me, then again my husband would too.

I would have thought they would panic and sting if they got caught in your hair.
Maybe that leg hair is different. You need to brush yourself off after working the bees or you could be walking around all day with bees in the hair on your legs.
That is one of the things I have been thinking about.
The other day I was at a beekeepers house and he was feeding the bees and several of them kept landing on my head and I was starting to wonder if they would get tangled up in my hair and sting.
I have heard stories of woman getting them caught in their hair and getting stung like crazy.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Medium or light grey sweat pants. If the pants are the light weight I use my 'bee pants' over them, also sweats.


----------



## bigevilgrape (Aug 21, 2008)

Natalie said:


> That is one of the things I have been thinking about.
> The other day I was at a beekeepers house and he was feeding the bees and several of them kept landing on my head and I was starting to wonder if they would get tangled up in my hair and sting.
> I have heard stories of woman getting them caught in their hair and getting stung like crazy.


I have no bees yet, but i went to check out someoens hives last weekend.I have long almost-black hair and the bees deffinitly landed and got tangled up in it. None of those stung me tho.


----------



## mgmoore7 (Jul 6, 2007)

bigevilgrape said:


> I have no bees yet, but i went to check out someoens hives last weekend.I have long almost-black hair and the bees deffinitly landed and got tangled up in it. None of those stung me tho.


My wife has gotten them in her hair a few times. She has not been stung yet though. It is hard to get them out of her hair when she is dancing around. She likes the honey and like that I keep bees but has not interest in getting too close to them.


----------



## bigevilgrape (Aug 21, 2008)

pulling bugs out of long hair is a royal pain. The legs get tangled up in the strands and it creeps me out  My hair is almost waist length and bees getting trapped in it may encorage me to chop it off.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

Funny you say that because I am getting my hair cut in an hour.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Troy said:


> Natalie,
> I
> My legs are so hairy, that when a bee lands on them, they instantly think they are tangled in a spider web, and lose all interest in stinging - they are fighting for their life to get away, and they usually do get free before they sting me.


Thanks for sharing this with us Troy, I'm likely damaged for life!! 

I never tape when I wear jeans but boy do I love the velcro closures on the full suit legs when I'm moving bees after dark!


----------



## terri lynn (Apr 5, 2009)

Troy said:


> My legs are so hairy, that when a bee lands on them, they instantly think they are tangled in a spider web, and lose all interest in stinging - they are fighting for their life to get away, and they usually do get free before they sting me.
> 
> It is kind of funny actually.


:lpf: KINDA funny? Holy moly, that's hysterical! No one is probably reading this thread anymore, but couldn't let that pass. I have long blond hair (on the head, not the legs) that I tie up, but I hate getting a bee in my hair more than anywhere else. Guess it's cause you can't see what they're up to. (I have 6 brothers, including steps - makes you more suspicious). I'm sure I'll think of the poor little bees stuck in hairy wonderland many times - and enjoy it every time - thank you!:lpf:


----------

